# Ordered my cage (Update: a lot of new pix)



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

on saturday. and its supposed to arrive today. I am so anxious! gr. It said it left, Bloomington, CA at 5:00 am. I live about an hour away from there and it is 1:14 pm. They must have a lot of shipments. Well any way I thought I would share that with you. When it gets here I am going to set it up and take some pics then post them on here. I dont have any hammocks or any thing yet. All I have is the fleece. I am going to make some hammocks, though because all the stuff is a bit pricey at petstores and my mom doesnt want to order any thing else right now. So Pics soon to come. (of the cage). Dont have my rats yet, I will get them in October when they are ready.

--Amy


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Congrats!

: D Woo woo!


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

CONGRATS!!!!!! What kind is it?? 


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

I got it off ebay. Here are some pics. I only put a couple things in there. I was washing the fleece so its not in there yet. I will take more pics when I have the fleece in there.

Here it is:

























































It was a pain in the you know what to put together, and I had to use zip ties to secure it...


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Looks good!


----------



## Klairwho (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Very nice!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

=]
Thanks! Here it is with the very pink fleece!


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Your cage looks nice. I hope they enjoy it! BTW, I love that pirate ship! :lol:


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Thank you!! I bought that pirate ship from walmart. lol Its my cats, but if the rats like it then they can use it too.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

How much did you pay for the pirate ship? It's adorable  I live a block away and I am hoping that I will get my FN with in a month. (hey I only make $20-$50 a week  )


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

It's a pain to put together?

I *am/was* thinking about getting that cage,

Other than being a problem to put together, are there any other flaws/flukes?

:3 Thank you!

Your cage looks wonderful though!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Yes, there are a couple of problems. The shelves were a bit bent and you may need to get stronger ladders because they are a bit flimsy. Also, It may have been the way I put it together, but it had a large gap small enough though where a adult rat couldnt escape but big enough for a baby to get through. Overall its a really neat cage. It could be stronger build but it will work for now. I think you will like the cage though.

Oh and Jazzybff the pirate ship was 20 dollars. =] The instructions to put it together were confusing though but you can figure it out lol. 

Oh and the cage had crappy instructions I had to put the whole thing together without knowing how...lol It also needs zipties because a rat can easily open the small food doors. =/


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Hmmm.....
I have a big wishlist for my ratties:

cage ($130.00)
neutering (???)
pirate ship ($20.00)
fleece ($20.00+)
:lol:

Also, the cage looks really nice. Although it seems to be a little bare.....

But if you need any help in that department, I am sure a cagillion-trillion people could help


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

I think all cages come with some headaches  It looks pretty nice though. I really like the heart-shaped wire parts ^_^ With some hammocks and toys, it'll make a great cage for a couple sweet little girls!  Or some VERY secure boys! :lol:


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Its not finished yet I havent made my hammocks or boughten anything yet lol. Its going to house two 6 week old baby girls. I got my fleece for about 17 dollars but thats cause I got a 50% off coupon, but I got ALOT! lol Way more than I needed but its okay lol.
I got my cage for $71. 
Once the cage is complete I will take more pix and post them on here! lol

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Great looking cage. You might want to cover the ladders at least until the babies get bigger.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

Thats what I was thinking but I wasnt sure. I went to petsmart today and bought some more stuff so I will put those in later and take more pics. It will be after I make hammocks though.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

If you need any help on hammock making, I am a pro  Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

lol, if I need help I will write you. Some one else posted videos on how to make hammocks and the like very easy and cheap.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Ordered my cage*

I added alot of stuff to the cage today. I made a hammock and a tube thingy. 









































































































Tell me what you think... Should I add anything?


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

Love the cage!!! You decorated it very nicely!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

It looks good to me , i dont think your really need anything else , although if your like me , you will buy more toys and then have loads to swap and change every cage cleaning lol!

Seems really good , go you!
Jess x


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I added one more hammock and am going to make one more this weekend... I am also going to make a cube hammock but I dont know if it will go in yet. Maybe I will do swaps like you do! lol
I am going to get a few more toys, but not many. Im so excited this week is almost over and then ONE MORE WEEK!!

yay!

lol


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics of the new girlies!!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

woot! 
Next saturday hopefully!

It seems like I have been waiting forever! hah


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

The cage is looking great, I think they will love it! One more week and they come home.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

=]
yay! I cant wait!!!


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

If I can get them to hold still long enough (crosses fingers) I can try to get some more individual pictures. No promises though!  (wiggly squiggly babies like to explore everything they can!)


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol okay. Yeah I have lots of (safe) places for them to explore haha.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought two cat balls for 99 cents ea. and I also bought a wheel, it yellow lol. I used zip ties to secure it. Its only 8" though cause I thought it would be okay until they grew a little more. They didnt have a bigger one =[
Lame petsmart...
Oh and I also bought the sunseed fresh world bedding http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3058629
and I bought a ferret kong ( http://www.petco.com/product/106265/KONG-Small-Animal-Toy.aspx ), because they didnt have the food ball I wanted to get.
I think my rats are going to be spoiled severely. hahaha
OH and I also bought seashells and pebble, rock thingys. I am going to use a paint tray I have and put the shells and pebbles in there with a little water and some treats, fruits peas and such, so they can have a splashy fun time!
haha.

Tell me what you thing of what I have bought... I took a could pix of the cage again with the two cat balls and the wheel but my camera died soooo yeah... hah

-Amy


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I made a double hammock and at first I thought it would be too small buuut its the perfect size and its sooo cute! haha I love it!

My sister went in my room today, she hadnt seen my cage, and when she went in there she was like OH MY GOSH! You pets are too spoiled! and I was like... yeah and your point... haha Theres like about 6 hammocks now!! woo hoo!


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

can't wait to see pics of the cage WITH RAT IN IT. Lolz. I just went rat shopping today and I think that my boys are happy.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

=D
Yeah, I cant wait to get them and take LOADS of pix! haha
Im so excited the day is coming so quickly now!!


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks great and I know the babes are going to be spoiled. i love your ideal for pea fishing. Now you know many many pictures will be required. 
I am so happy your day is getting closer.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

That cage looks nice! How may can it hold? I have 3 tiny ladies that could use a new home, that cage looks perfect for them!

Good job on getting everything ready before you get the ratties! Cant wait to see the little girls! Any idea's on names yet?


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

It can hold four ratties I believe. I got it on ebay. There are alot of cages like mine and they have a 5 story one too. 

I have a couple names in mind, one is Bellederella. LOL its a combined name of Belle and Cinderella. I also like the names Pearl and Ruby. I like Bellederella and all but Pearl and Ruby seem to fit haha. So I may name them Pearl and Ruby.
=D

Only four more days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I like Pearl and Ruby, you don't have to name them right away! you can wait and see what their personalities reflect.

I had a opps litter born here, and I kept the boys, they were deemed with names 3 days ago, they are going on 4 months old! lol


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, Yeah I know but I just love Pearl and Ruby but I am going to see their personalities first hah.


----------

